# How long does canned food last?



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm wondering how long opened dog food lasts in the refrigerator. I'm just mixing into two small dog's food, so a can could easily last a week, but I don't know if it's still good.


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

Someone told me 3 days


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

I push it to 5 days, never had any issues. I only have one dog so I feel like it's such a waste to throw away a can after 3 days...


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I just look at it and smell it rather than worry about a specific number of days.


----------



## Fuzzy Pants (Jul 31, 2010)

You could always pour half the can into a container and freeze it and then take it out when what's in the fridge is almost gone.

Just make sure you store the food in the fridge in an airtight plastic or glass container rather than leaving it in the tin can as it will cause the food to develop a metallic taste as the tin/iron starts to dissolve from the can walls. http://www.csiro.au/resources/Storage-Life-Of-Foods--ci_pageNo-2.html


----------



## w8ing4rain (Sep 4, 2008)

You really aren't supposed to keep it for more than 2-3 days. For a small dog this is what I have done that works well: Scoop the food into ice-cube trays (I used a melon ball scoop), freeze it and once it is frozen put the little "meatballs" into a freezer bag. You can then thaw out just what you need to mix in with their kibble. 

Warn your family not to eat any meatballs out of the freezer. Trust me on this one.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

w8ing4rain said:


> Warn your family not to eat any meatballs out of the freezer. Trust me on this one.


LOL! That is too funny.


----------

